# Range report-New beretta/Wilson Brig Tac



## JTZ06 (Sep 29, 2015)

First time out today with my new Beretta/ Wilson Brig Tac. let me say first that this is the sweetest shooting gun. I had the two upgrades done by WC, the trigger tune and mag guide...The double and single action are smooth, and break very crisp. The double action breaks at appr 8lbs, and the single action 4 lbs. The action on the slide is tight, feels like it's on ball bearings. Fit an finish beyond my expectations. I shot a total of 175 RND's. 150 of 124 GR Full metal jacket, and 25 RND's if FED PREM> Hydra Shocks, JHP. 50 RND's of Lawman 124 G, 50 RND's of Winchester Nato 124 GR, 50 RND;s Amer Eagle 124 GR. Of the 175 RND's had one issue, one bad jacket on one round, didn't see it when loading the mags...The target below was shot with 5 rounds of each, @ 17 yards. I was very pleased, for the first time out with a new gun...:smt001


----------



## mcltc (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice shooting, nice gun! If you ordered directly from Wilson Combat, how long was the wait?


----------



## JTZ06 (Sep 29, 2015)

I didn't order from WC. I ordered the gun from one of WC premier dealers...


----------

